# Manuel de Falla's Three-Cornered Hat



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I watched fascinated ... mesmerised in parts, by the dancing in this ( to me ) spectacular television drama; Manuel de Falla's Three Cornered Hat. I tried Amazon to see if there was a DVD of the same but no luck. Life sure sucks at times!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive never seen it, but the music is definitely brilliant!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> Life sure sucks at times!


What sucks just as much is I can't even view the show you saw!

Guess, I'll just have to settle for the music!


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, the reason I posted was I rather hoped some kind sleuth would have tracked it down and enlightened me as to where I could get my hands on it. 

Surely a national television company (?) can't make a production like that without raking in the wonga from subsequent sales. A bit like pushing an empty ice cream trolley around.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I had an LP of part of the Three Cornered Hat back in the early 1980s.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There is performance of it at Proms with dancers on YouTube, I definitely suggest it, although the footwork is a bit noisy at spots.


----------

